# John Deere X320 44 snowblower problem



## cmax53 (Mar 10, 2019)

I just bought a used x320 with the 44" blower worked good for about a half hr. then quit blowing. I am not sure what the proper name for the part is but its the main drive or gearbox that is driven by the pully,not the one that drives the augers.The pully turns but the shaft that comes out of it that is connected to the blower or impeller is not turning.Is there a way to repair this gear box or do I have to replace the whole thing as my dealer said? Thank you


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You are stuck wth the John Deere dealer's advice.


----------



## cmax53 (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank you,do you know what the they would call that part?Maybe I could find a new one if I know what to call it,if I type in gear box or gear drive it always goes to the auger gear box and I cannot find it in any schematics.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

how about "impeller drive shaft" for the name, not having seen a snow blower for reals I can only surmise the workings, does the drive pulley attach to the impeller drive shaft, photo maybe !!, do you have a machine shop close by, take a couple of photos and visit, the machinists may be able to help you.


----------



## cmax53 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi I finally found the part # JOHN DEERE Genuine OEM Snow Blower Gear Box AM142006 44" 47" on X 300 500 Series, made in India, $466 at green parts store. I have found that this seems to be a weak spot on these blowers and fail before the correct shear bolts do in many cases. This is the 2nd JD blower I have had made in this decade with quality issues and then find that replacement parts a very expensive. May be time to look elsewhere as they are not made like the older one I had with zero issues.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Deere is like most of the traditional big name of the past manufacturers, poor quality non-serviceable components from the third world. And they wonder why Kubota is eating their lunch!


----------



## cmax53 (Mar 10, 2019)

I agree and will be looking to go from green to orange


----------

